# Traffic monitor



## balanga (May 31, 2018)

Any suggestions for a traffic monitoring program? (Ideally for WWAN)


----------



## Lamia (May 31, 2018)

It depends on what traffic you want to monitor.
For a bespoke and non-realtime  solution, an IPS/IDS may be the way to go. Try hunter-nsm, which uses BRO/SNORT, with ELK.

There are many other competing platforms - suricata or so, 

And for a real-time monitoring, you may want to rely on packaes like pftop,dnstop, etc.


----------



## Maxiu (Jun 1, 2018)

net/wireshark


----------



## balanga (Jun 1, 2018)

I basically wanted something which would report usage between two dates... not really bothered about realtime usage.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2018)

balanga said:


> I basically wanted something which would report usage between two dates...


This means you need to have something running that stores this information. That's something different from real-time information.

Any one of these will require setting up a central server and maintaining it.

sysutils/munin-master
net-mgmt/cacti
net-mgmt/zabbix34-server


----------

